# Everyone posted pictures of horses jumping....



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 13, 2007)

None of our horses had been jumped (that we know of) so we picked a couple that we thought would be the most willing.. Set up a couple make-shift 'jumps' in our dry lot, started low and worked our way up to the height pictured (not sure but I'd guess maybe 2-3 ft) as they got comfortable with the jumps.. Boy oh boy were we surprised! The two we picked was our stud Sky and my sister's mare Tango.. We just free lunged them, I got them into a trot and circled them back to the jump, the picked up pace and jumped on their own.. Tango acted like an old pro so have a feeling she's done it before and she actually looked happy doing it.. Took Sky a little longer to warm up to it but after a few jumps he was showing off lol

So here's a few pictures:

First is Tango:







And then we have Sky:


----------



## Leeana (Jul 13, 2007)

Can i show Sky in Jumper?????????????????? lol

Nice jumping horses, look like pro's! I think jumping comes natural to minis, atleast it seems that way.


----------



## Marnie (Jul 13, 2007)

These are great pictures, the horses look so good and they do look happy. They look like they're flying.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 13, 2007)

sky has a really nice form! great pics


----------



## Jill (Jul 13, 2007)

They look beautiful!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 13, 2007)

: Wow both Tango & Sky have really nice form. :bgrin

Ash


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 13, 2007)

awesome



: they are both beautiful and the pics are great! what fun... now i am tempted to try it but NOT while it is 115 here LOL so it will have to wait until fall.


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 13, 2007)

*Wow sky is jumping over it like its going to bite him in the belley!!But nice form on both of them!!I love jumping its soo much fun!!!*


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!


----------

